# Prayer Needed for My Four Labs



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't posted much recently, but in a time of need I know the folks on RTF will understand my heartache better than most. For those who don't know of me I've been a professional Consulting Forester for over 33 years and have had at least one Lab accompany me in the woods since July of 1986. Labs are my passion and I've been breeding a litter every year or two for over twenty years. I'm now in the fourth generation of my own breeding and the fifth generation of Labs I've owned counting the Founders of my line. Over those many years I've never had anything happen in the woods worse than a cut pad or a couple of skunkings. I keep close track of the dogs while I'm working and stay in nearly constant visual contact. If I only see three dogs I look for the fourth and if I can't see her I will call. All of the dogs are well mannered and obedient and stay in contact with me. 

Yesterday I was marking and scaling timber for harvest in a woods that I've worked in periodically since 1991. I've worked in that woods several days a year for the past three years eradicating invasive species and it's familiar to me and I've never had any problems there. It's in the middle of a section and the nearest houses are a quarter of a mile away or more. Last night at feeding time I noticed my 9 mo. old pup Dart was uncoordinated and acting as if she were drunk. I immediately suspected poisoning with antifreeze. I rushed the dogs to Purdue's Emergency Vet Clinic where my suspicions were confirmed.

All four of my dogs were poisoned (Quattro 10 yrs., Tess 5 yrs., Remi 1 yr. 9 mo., and Dart 9 mo.) and are now undergoing treatment which will last for 3 or 4 days. The outcome of the treatment will not be known until the treatment concludes. Preliminary blood tests are reassuring. Kidney function results for the three adults are within normal range. Dart's creatinine and phosphorus levels are slightly elevated, but there were no crystals in her urine. Still waiting for urinalysis results for the three adults.

I pray I got the dogs in for treatment in time. The dogs aren't just my companions and hunting dogs. They're the culmination of 25 years of breeding. In fact I was scheduled to take Tess in to Purdue this AM to see the reproductive specialist for progesterone testing. This is day 10 of her estrus and I had planned to take her to Wisconsin to be mated this weekend. Obviously that ain't happening!

Too many thoughts and emotions to process. I got home at 4:15 AM this morning and managed to get almost two hours of sleep. I spent my morning making contact with the area Conservation Officer and taking him to the property to inspect the area I suspected. We found the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket partially filled with dog food and antifreeze. The investigation is ongoing.

I'm hoping for the best, but won't relax until all are out of danger. Thanks for letting me vent.

Swack


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Dang, that's a lick. Sure hope they come through it.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry. 

I hope they pull through and that you catch the evil person that put out the poison.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, dear God! How can a person do something like that? I will pray for your dogs and that the person who did this to them is found and punished justly. It brings tears to my eyes to think about. Stay strong. God bless.


----------



## martyhanson23 (Feb 12, 2015)

That is horrible! Very sorry to hear that.

Praying for a quick recovery for your dogs.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry, every dog owners worst nightmare! Praying for the pups, and you also.
And I hope they tried to get fingerprints off that bucket!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Prayers for your fur kids! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Prayers for your dogs!! I hope you find out who did this and they suffer all legal consequences possible!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Prayers headed your way from north Texas. Sure hope everyone comes out of this okay. 

please keep us updated.

lesa c


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Hoping for the best possible outcome for your dogs and hope they catch the sicko and persecute them to the full extent of the law!


----------



## mylabs (Nov 5, 2012)

What a sad, horrible experience for you and your dogs. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Prayers sent for you and your dogs....and I hope the jerk who did this is caught and punished to the fullest extent allowable by law.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Swack, you have my deepest condolences.

I will send you a PM and also try to phone you.

Chris


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a friend out rabbit hunting with beagles and they got a hold of some chicken quarters that had been poisoned, turns out it was set out to kill coyotes!! I hope your dogs make a good recovery.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Swack,
I am so sorry to hear of this horrific poisoning of your dogs. Prayers for all and I hope the C.O. is able to apprehend this POS.

Sincerely,
Irishwhistler


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry. Sending prayers from Us and all our dogs. Thinking positive thoughts that your dogs are strong and will be able to recover. Sorry that you are going through this nightmare.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers sent for full recoveries, and that who ever is responsible for this is found and prosecuted.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Hope the best for your buddies and may they get well soon.


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Scary story. So sorry. Hope & prayers for recovery. Take care.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hope the dogs fully recover, and they find who did this.......


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Sending prayers from Virginia for the recovery of your dogs. Sincerely hope that they will all get well with no consequences. Cannot imagine the character of a person who would do such a thing and hope that they are caught. A person of that nature would not hesitate to harm not only dogs, but children.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. Please know that I will be keeping your 'kids' in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery!!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Brett Van Haaften (Jan 16, 2006)

May the dog recover fully and they catch the a-holes that did it.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Out of curiosity, are there any hogs in the area?


----------



## DucksDogsDownriggers (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't even imagine how you must feel. Praying that all dogs recover fully, and you get some answers.......


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

We're all pulling for your family Jeff. I can't even begin to imagine what emotions your going through.Please keep us all up to date and by all means if we can help we're all here for you.
TP


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

sending many prayers and good thoughts your way


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Scary stuff hope things work out well.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm hoping for a good outcome for all of your dogs. I can't imagine how you must feel.-Paul


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

prayers for your pack. I can't even imagine. I hope you are able to catch the perpetrator, and all your dogs recover fully.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Hopes and prayers go out to you and your dogs !


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update*

I got updates on urinalysis for the dogs this PM as follows.

Dart: No signs of Calcium Oxalate crystals (which are a bi-product of Ethylene Glycol metabolism. Crystals in the urine are BAD NEWS!)

Tess: VERY few crystals. Hopeful for a full recovery.

Remi: A Moderate amount of crystals. Concerns for chronic renal (kidney) disease for the rest of her life.

Q: LOTS of crystals. Very concerned about renal failure.

Too soon to know the long-term prognosis. A couple of days at least until the dust settles.

I was amazed to learn from the C O that in the State of Indiana it is legal for a landowner, or a person to which he gives permission, to place poison on their property for the purpose of killing vermin. It is NOT legal for a person to place poison on a property without the owner's permission. The C O for the county in question is out until next week, so it may take a week or so for the C O's to determine the legal status of the poisoned bait. If illegal they will try to find the perp.

My mind is dancing from immediate medical issues, to the ramifications of chronic health issues, and on to the implications for performance and reproductive potential, to legal remedies, and to legislative changes that I feel are needed. Too much to process!

Spring, if you mean feral hogs, none in our area. If you mean hog FARMS there are plenty, but nearly all are confinement operations.

Swack


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

In Virginia any loose hog is considered to have become feral. I'm sorry to hear about your dogs. That just sucks, nothing else can be said. Hoping for the best outcome for you and your dogs.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoping for the best for all of you


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

Terrible story! Saying a prayer for your crew, and hoping to hear good news from you.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I can only echo all the others. JD


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

There are no words strong enough to describe an individual who would set such a trap. I pray for healthy survival of your dogs. It would tear me apart to face this as it obviously is you.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Hope they make a recovery.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Prayers for you and your dogs. Gods speed to a quick recovery and justice to those responsible.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Swack said:


> I'm hoping for the best, but won't relax until all are out of danger. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Swack


I went through the same thing 2 years ago. All five of my dogs were poisoned with antifreeze. Three of the longest days of my life.

But, I've still got all five dogs with me. And no kidney damage.

So there is hope! And you've them with the best people to bring them through it.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww geez Swack, prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeff, I'll be wishing, hoping and praying for a full recovery for your four dogs.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent Swack. Really awful news and I hope all the dogs make a full recovery. Once the dust settles let us know if we can be of any help.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update as of 7 PM EST Thursday*

Thanks for all the prayers and support!

Blood work for kidney function is still looking good for all. Tess and Dart (my 9 mo. old pup) seem to be in the best position with few crystals in Tess's Urine and none in Dart's. They put catheters in Quattro and Remi to monitor urine output. Quattro (Tess's 10 y o mother) had lots of crystals in her urine, but is producing a decent amount. Remi had a moderate amount of crystals, but has insufficient urine output. Very worried about Remi. She's what I've been striving to produce. Losing her would be unthinkable.

Swack


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Jeff, So so sorry to hear this. What a horrible nightmare. I know your Labs will get the best care you can possible give them. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff, praying like crazy for you and your girls.
Don't ever feel like you need to apologize for taking your dogs to work. Think of the rich life you have given and are giving them. Awful things could happen to them at home in their kennels. 
God Bless You and Your Girls.


----------



## PATG (Dec 4, 2013)

Prayers from Wisconsin..


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers and wishes for the very best outcomes for all dogs and yourself as well. Sorry you and your guys have to go thru this. Hoping at MINIMUM, person/s placing the poisoned container of dog food is found and brought to justice with the full extent of the law. This was not done by accident. 

Chuck


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

wow, how horrible for them and you. I sure hope it ends well !! Keep us up to date on the investigation too if possible.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Prayers... I just cannot imagine...


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Prayers for your dogs. If any one can get them through this it is the good folks at Purdue


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Prayers from Minnesota. I will give our pup four hugs tonight. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow. I have no words. I am praying for them all to pull through and for you to have the strength to get through this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

Prayers sent from AZ


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Swack,

Thank you for taking my calls very much. First and foremost: I pray that all four of your dogs are fine and bounce back from this will full kidney function and zero health impact.

Second: I hope that if there is foul play - the offending parties pay fully.


Third: I am glad we spoke and I concur with your theory on why the poison was likely put out. Before we spoke, I had NO idea that this was likely. 

The scary part is that the person who planted the poinson may not be in violation of ANY law! If that's a case, we have problems on multiple fronts!

*****************************************

There is a message here from which all of us can learn. And NO, I am NOT in any way pointing fingers at any culpability or fault on your part at all. All that I'm trying to state is that the wilderness is shrinking. The world is shrinking. The potential negative impact of society on our dogs is increasing.

The fact is that although it makes total sense to me (and us) that our dogs' safety is of parmount importance, there are clowns out there who think that their right to shoot a buck justifies the need to try to poison coyotes. This is the likely reason for the poison to begin with. It was likely NOT to target your dogs or anyone's domestic dogs. It was likely some moron who thought it was their "right" to set poison out to indiscriminately kill vermin.

There could be reasons, maybe even within the boundaries of today's laws, that folks would put out bait seeking to poison coyotes or other vermin, that put our dogs' safety at risk.

The days of letting our dogs roam at will, with no concern for what they eat, or how long they are out of our sight, are probably, for many of us, in the past.

For many of us, when we do group dog outings, letting our dogs roam about as they love to do, we need to remain vigilant and aware. If they are putting their heads down and munching on fecal matter, dead animals, etc. we probably need to be making corrections, tightening our obedience, and calling them in.

Again, Swack, this is not targeted at you or blaming you. This is for ALL of the rest of us to realize. 

We can not roll into a WMA and cut our dogs loose thinking that it's OK for them to disappear into the woods for a while, without potential pain and heartache. 

If we are not in a position to do that, we probably need to put them in their crates while we cut wood, inspect grounds, and all the other tasks we have to do afield that take our attention off of the animals.

Of course, the other side is to educate our DNR departments, our landowners, and our fellow non-dog-oriented sportsmen, of the peripheral damage resulting from rresponsible, non-targeted poisoning of animals with bait.

*****************************************

I'm somwhat sorry for highjacking your post Swack. I know, from our recent call that you're OK with my request to make the post. 

I'm primariliy tonight concerned for your dogs and their well-being. 

For the rest of us....please be aware. In certain states, it is apparently LEGAL for folks to put dogfood out with poison on private grounds.

And whether it is, or is not legal, we need to be abundantly aware that there are folks out there who think it's OK to put poison out to kill coyotes. (there are also folks who think it's appropriate to shoot a dog, if they're in a treestand and they see a dog sniffing through "their" woods while they're deer hunting)

Chris


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So sorry to hear this Jeff. I hope every one of your little family recovers fully.... Best wishes...


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

torg said:


> Jeff, So so sorry to hear this. What a horrible nightmare. I know your Labs will get the best care you can possible give them. Praying for a good outcome.


Thanks Steve,

I'm pretty sure you realize my dog Remi, who I'm so fond of and have such high hopes for in the field and in my breeding program, is out of your Rooster and my Tess. Thanks for such a great dog. I pray that I get to enjoy her and her offspring for many years to come.

Swack


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Praying that all four make a full recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Prayers sent your way Swack.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish from the bottom of my heart all the best.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bloodorange (May 27, 2011)

Praying for the best Swack.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Having gone through this with one dog, I can't imagine doing so with 4. We'll pray for the dogs and also for you to find the strength to keep going.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

That's terrible. Saying some prayers for you all.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh Jeff.... my heart breaks hearing your situation. prayers for Rem and Q, and for you Man. Hang in there and Love will find a way.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Glad you noticed it, and got them help quickly. Hoping you find out who did it. Its ashame you have to worry about these kinds of things.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I started to post that this is all of our worst nightmare but in truth it is beyond that. Having such evil befall all 4 of your dogs...I cannot fathom what that is like. Whether the person who put out the poison was on his own property or on public land, I still cannot fathom that anyone would think that indiscriminate poisoning is an acceptable practice.

I pray that all 4 of your dogs recover fully and if the miserable weasel who poisoned them was outside the law then I hope that he is punished to the fullest extent of it.


----------



## Labman67 (Aug 9, 2011)

Prayers from Iowa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Thank you so much for the updates. I keep checking this thread while continuing to keep Q, Remi, Tess and Dart in my thoughts and, most importantly, in my prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

When I read your post earlier today, I had to click out of it. Just the thought that this could happen to someone made me sick. I continue to pray for your dogs' recovery.
Prayers for you too as I know if I was in your shoes I would need them.


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for all of you guys!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*A Personal Note To All*

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. I'm still dazed and trying to wrap my head around all of this. 

Last night the vet said she wouldn't hesitate to call in the middle of the night if needed. No call came. I'm taking this as good news.

Yesterday was the first day since July of 1986 that I was without a dog to feed, care for, and caress. The empty kennel is like a skeleton with no flesh to give it life.

Please don't take your dogs for granted! Their lives are much too fleeting and tragedies such as this remind us how fragile life is.

Please love on your dogs for me!

Swack


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

That sounds like good news to me. I will keep them in my thoughts as the day progresses. Best wishes.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> When I read your post earlier today, I had to click out of it. Just the thought that this could happen to someone made me sick. I continue to pray for your dogs' recovery.
> Prayers for you too as I know if I was in your shoes I would need them.


I just can't imagine either. My dogs mean everything to me. The only thing to do now is to be grateful that you noticed the signs and that your vet is doing everything she can. I'm looking for a post from you saying they are all back home and back to normal.

Prayers Up from Vermont-

M


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers for a happy ending to this nightmare.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Dog hugs to you Swack , be sure that they miss you too!!


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

prayers go out hard enough having problems with one I can't imagine the heart ache of worrying about all your babies


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Prayers from down south, hope for full recovery of all four pups.


----------



## Cyclone (May 16, 2013)

Jeff - Everyone at Hoosier HRC is pulling for you and the dogs. Hope to see you and all the dogs, fully recovered, at a training day this summer. 

Todd Royer


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

Prayers up


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers sent...

Jeff Warren


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Swack, hoping and praying you continue to get the best of news from your vet.

I'll mirror what others have said; it's amazingly good that you picked up on the signs immediately and got your dogs to the vet, I can only imagine how difficult this is for you (hang in there), and please keep us all posted. This was the first place I went on the computer this morning, looking to read good news from you.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry to hear this, Jeff, I hope they all pull through with no issues. It is a bad, scary world.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Praying for you and your dogs, praying God is watching over you.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 2 PM Friday*

I finally got some news from Purdue. All of the dog's urine is now free of calcium oxalate crystals, which is good news. All of the dogs are producing an adequate volume of urine and the results from today's blood work is good for everyone.

The vet stopped short of proclaiming they will all be fine. It will take some more time to be sure. They will be discontinuing the ethanol therapy late tonight or early tomorrow morning. Then they will gradually reduce the amount of IV fluids. Once the dogs have sobered up and are off of IV fluids we'll see if the relevant kidney function values from additional blood tests remain in normal range (hopefully) or if they rise showing signs that kidney function is impaired. 

Assuming everything goes well I may be able to bring the dogs home on Sunday. It's still too early to get my hopes too high, but I am feeling a bit better with the positive nature of this report.

Thanks again for all of the support! I'll let you know of any changes or other news.

Swack


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I hope they continue to progress and can come home on Sunday.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Swack said:


> I finally got some news from Purdue. All of the dog's urine is now free of calcium oxalate crystals, which is good news. All of the dogs are producing an adequate volume of urine and the results from today's blood work is good for everyone.
> 
> The vet stopped short of proclaiming they will all be fine. It will take some more time to be sure. They will be discontinuing the ethanol therapy late tonight or early tomorrow morning. Then they will gradually reduce the amount of IV fluids. Once the dogs have sobered up and are off of IV fluids we'll see if the relevant kidney function values from additional blood tests remain in normal range (hopefully) or if they rise showing signs that kidney function is impaired.
> 
> ...


Very good news, I'm happy for you.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so sorry.... Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

That's GREAT! I have checked this thread 3X today. I am very happy for you!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Good news!


----------



## careljo (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm glad it looks like they are going to be OK. Perhaps the poison was put out for coyotes? They are a real problem in some areas of the country.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Please let us know what the labs look like after the next hurtle. As you can tell we continue to pray and follow the story.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Glad to hear the encouraging news Jeff!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

1tulip said:


> Oh, dear God! How can a person do something like that? I will pray for your dogs and that the person who did this to them is found and punished justly. It brings tears to my eyes to think about. Stay strong. God bless.


Those are my thoughts exactly... I'm torn between praying for your dogs and wanting to kill somebody.


edit:
Oh, didn't read the whole thread. I'm happy to hear the news.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Swack,
Grand news to hear ye Labs are on the mend, ye all remain in me prayers. I really hope the responsible party is apprehended for this. Talk with the C.O. investigating the case and the courts if an arrest and conviction takes place, and seek restitution for your veterinary bills. Indiscriminate use of poisons are abhorrent.

Faugh a Ballagh,
Irishwhistler


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Swack said:


> Once the dogs have sobered up and are off of IV fluids we'll see if the relevant kidney function values from additional blood tests remain in normal range (hopefully) or if they rise showing signs that kidney function is impaired.
> 
> Swack


My guys smelled like a moonshiners still for close to a week after they finished their treatment.

Even their poo stank like grain alcohol!

I am so glad about the good news!


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Praying for a successful and speedy recovery for all


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Great news! Continued prayers.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Really hope you are able to get them home Sunday!!!! Take care.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update Friday 7 PM*

The news from Purdue is good so far, but too early to pop the cork on the champagne bottle. Things can still go wrong. We'll know more in a couple of days once all of the dogs are off therapy and we can see blood values for kidney function. I spoke with one of the 4th year vet students this evening. She said they may keep Q and Remi on the ethanol treatment through Saturday. I may get Tess and Dart back on Sunday if things continue to go well for them, but may not get Q and Remi back until Monday if things go well. They're still concerned about kidney function for them.

Not out of the woods yet. Hoping and praying for the best outcome possible. Thanks for your concern, prayers, and support!

Swack


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Good to hear. Hoping for the best for your four.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I was horrified to read your post - can't even imagine how frightening this has been. I am so glad to read that your girls are improving and will pray that they return home soon with no long term effects.

Chris's post was a sobering statement of the way things are these days. We really must be vigilant.


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Hang in there Jeff. You are in very good hands. Our prayers will continue for you and the dogs!


----------



## Kendall Steffensen (Sep 19, 2011)

Prayers and glad to hear positive news.
Kendall


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff, sorry to hear and read of this! Thoughts and prayers sent for a full recovery. Our dogs are our kids and mean the world to us....hang in there!


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff, glad this seems to be working out. Hope karma gets this jerk in a bad way! Oz


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 9:30 AM EST Saturday*

I just got off the phone with the vet at Purdue. Tess and Dart were taken off of ethanol therapy late last night. Q and Remi discontinued ethanol this AM.

Remi gave them a scare last night. Some of the kidney function values on her blood test began to rise (though still within the "Normal Range") in spite of Remi still being on IV fluids. Fortunately this AM those numbers returned to their previous values.

All dogs are being weaned from IV fluid support. They will continue to monitor blood values for kidney function. Assuming those values remain within the normal range this afternoon there's a chance that everyone but Remi will be released to my care this afternoon. They're still concerned about Remi's long-term prognosis and the possibility of chronic renal disease and will continue to monitor her a little longer.

Although this report is mostly good news I'm still very concerned about Remi. She's only 1 yr. 9 mo. old and I have anxiously awaited her becoming my next brood bitch. Those of us who have been breeders for awhile know that once in a while you get a dog that's special; one that displays nearly every trait you value in spades. That's Remi x10. 

I've kept my breeding program small on purpose. It's not about producing a lot of puppies. It's not about breeding FCH's. It's about producing Labs for myself that meet my own ideal. The loss of Remi from my breeding program due to impaired kidney function (or anything else) would be a tremendous blow. I feel like the biblical shepherd who in spite of having every sheep accounted for but one is searching for the one that is lost.

We're still not out of the woods. Today will be a critical step as we see how they do once IV fluids are withdrawn. Even if they all exhibit normal values for kidney function today, we'll need to have them tested again within a few days, and again in a few weeks, and again in a couple of months to insure that there's been no damage done to their kidneys. For now we take a step at a time. So far, so good. If I hadn't discovered the problem until the next morning the outcome could have been so much worse.

Keep us in your prayers.

Swack


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad to hear the news is mostly good. If it were me it would be about time my thoughts turned to huntin up someone for full case of whoop ass. But I'm a ******* from southeast Georgia. 

Prayers ongoing. 
Steve


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Steve Thornton said:


> Glad to hear the news is mostly good. If it were me it would be about time my thoughts turned to huntin up someone for full case of whoop ass. But I'm a ******* from southeast Georgia.
> 
> Prayers ongoing.
> Steve


Steve,

Right now I'm too concerned for the wellbeing of the dogs to be mad. Be assured that an investigation has been initiated and is ongoing. I won't be commenting on that part of this situation on RTF. 

I intend to pursue legal remedies for my damages if they have legal merit in the eyes of the law.

For now I must focus on the dog's recovery. 

Thanks for your concern. 

BTW, my son lives in Shoreview, MN and I've been to Anoka. I can appreciate what a guy from the "Deep South" might experience in MN. We recently traveled to MN to visit with our son and look at some prospective stud dogs for this year's planned litter. After watching the MN vs. Purdue basketball game from the famed "Barn" (we were in the "Haymow") we went to eat at a posh restaurant on the river in the St. Anthony Main area. As we were leaving a man stopped us to ask me what part of the "Deep South" I was from. At that point I had to explain to him the difference between north-central Indiana and the "Deep South", as well as the difference between a Hick and a Hillbilly! Cultural exchange is one advantage to visiting the Big City!

Swack


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve Thornton said:


> Glad to hear the news is mostly good. If it were me it would be about time my thoughts turned to huntin up someone for full case of whoop ass. But I'm a ******* from southeast Georgia.
> 
> Prayers ongoing.
> Steve


I hadn't read the full original post to see how this all came about. Even a mild mannered New England gal would be rounding up a few strong arms to take whoever did this to the woodshed. This never should have happened.

M


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Swack said:


> Steve,
> 
> Right now I'm too concerned for the wellbeing of the dogs to be mad. Be assured that an investigation has been initiated and is ongoing. I won't be commenting on that part of this situation on RTF.
> 
> ...


Swack, 
I have grown up a lot and you are right let the law and the courts handle it. Better in the long run. Yep, Minnesota is a whole culture unto itself. This is a great area for our sports. There are so many fine dogs and dog people here. Our club Central Minnesota has a lot activity in the warmer months. I have good friends in Laporte In. And there is not much difference in country folk wherever you in this country. 

Keep us updated and we will continue the well wishes. 
Steve


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

It's good to know you are getting good reports on your dogs progress. Thanks for keeping us updated.

I hope and pray they will continue to improve and not have any long term renal damage.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Please occasionally bump this thread to the top as you get reports weekly, monthly, etc. It's amazing how it's like your dogs have become (emotionally) our dogs. I will keep them all in prayer especially Remi... and I'm sure I'm not the only one doing so.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Jeff.You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear you are going thru all of this-- prayers coming your way for continued improvement in everyone. I can sure relate. I lost one to strychnine bait a few years ago and just recently lost a 4yo. I'll post separately on that but I think we all have to be more aware of all the dangers out there, both manmade and natural.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 8 PM EST Saturday; Halfway Home!*

I was able to bring Tess and Dart home this evening! Praise the Lord!!! They acted normally and were in great spirits. I almost rubbed their fur off caressing them! We had a snuggle-fest and lots of lap time tonight.

I should be able to bring Q home tomorrow. I'm not sure about Remi yet. Her urinalysis revealed some clumps of cells they refer to as "casts". They're an indication of kidney damage. There weren't a lot, the vet said about one or two per high power microscope field of view, but it's still concerning.

Even if the dogs are released and seem to be unaffected in can often take time for the effects of kidney damage to manifest. I will be taking Tess and Dart in for additional blood-work on Monday, and again in a week, and again two weeks after that, etc. The schedule lasts into May. From there periodic surveillance may continue. The timing will depend on the results of the previous tests. So, while I'm thrilled to have two dogs home and at the prospects of having the others join us soon, we still have a long road ahead of us.

I learned something new today when picking up Tess and Dart. The top vet on their case said she was in the lab on Wednesday night when I brought the dogs into the clinic. She said the test response for ethylene glycol was so strong that she didn't think the dogs would end up going home with me. Veterinarians can only do so much. I credit the power of prayer and a merciful God for the rest! I hate to proclaim a miracle has happened, especially as there's still much doubt for the final outcome. But I'm so relieved to have Tess and Dart back home I must give thanks to all of you for your prayers and to God for his grace!

Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers! I'll give you another update tomorrow.

Swack


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Great news! Sending lots of prayers that all goes well from here on out,and that Remi and Q are home soon too.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Very glad to read of the positive progress in treatment so far. TIMING IS EVERYTHING! You might talk to the vets at Purdue about breeding, I don't thing an outside factor such as this would have impact on pups unless Remi's health remains suspect. Hugs for all concerned, I know I would be beside myself if rolls were reversed. Your dogs are very fortunate to have you as an owner (Dad). Again prayers and good thoughts sent from Wisconsin.

Chuck


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank goodness! That is wonderful news for you! I can imagine the joy when you brought the two home.  Praying for all to be home & an uneventful recovery. Take care.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Swack said:


> I was able to bring Tess and Dart home this evening! Praise the Lord!!! They acted normally and were in great spirits. I almost rubbed their fur off caressing them! We had a snuggle-fest and lots of lap time tonight.
> 
> I should be able to bring Q home tomorrow. I'm not sure about Remi yet. Her urinalysis revealed some clumps of cells they refer to as "casts". They're an indication of kidney damage. There weren't a lot, the vet said about one or two per high power microscope field of view, but it's still concerning.
> 
> ...



Good food, good health goes a long way when the unimaginable happens. I suspect they are doing better than average because of the great care you have given them.

Fingers crossed that all continues to go well for you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So happy to hear this report! Good thoughts for the other two to come home soon!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Prayers Brother!


Richard


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

While understanding that your worries are far from over, I'm really glad to hear of these little victories along the way. You would probably be shocked if you knew how many of us are checking this thread regularly.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

_Thy righteousness is like the great mountains; thy judgments are a great deep: O LORD, thou preservest man and beast._ Psalm 36:6

Stay strong, Jeff


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeff, I'm sick for you. Prayers for a full recovery and no long term effects....


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Continued Prayers Swack, for healing , complete recovery for all and an ongoing breeding program.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> While understanding that your worries are far from over, I'm really glad to hear of these little victories along the way. You would probably be shocked if you knew how many of us are checking this thread regularly.


As of this morning (Sunday), 6,817 views! Lots of us are checking in and praying for the best outcome for all 4 of your 'kids'!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Jeff
Been following the thread closely. Good to read that things have turned for the better. Many prayers sent from us to you. Stay strong..

Gooser


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

As many others are..sending prayers and watching the updates daily. 

Take care and give the dogs an extra hug from me too...

Deb Z


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 9:15 AM EST Sunday; One more Coming Home Today*

Tess and Dart are both happy to be home. Both have good energy and appetites.

Purdue just called and Sarah, the 4th year student on the case, said we may bring Q home this afternoon. However, they'd like to keep Remi a little longer. She wasn't producing the volume of urine they'd like after being weaned off of IV fluids, so they resumed fluid support. They would also like to do an ultrasound of her kidneys tomorrow to assess their condition and to establish a baseline for future comparison. 

I feel so conflicted. I'm joyful for the return of Tess and Dart, and also that Q will soon join us, but heartsick about the prospect of a bad outcome for Remi. She's been my hope for so many things to come. Now that bright future seems to be on the verge of being snatched away just as it was ready to blossom. For the first time in my breeding career I had a stud dog picked out over a year in advance. I feel that he and Remi would have given me just what I've been striving to produce for many years. It may still happen, but I'm beginning to worry that it won't.

I apologize if it seems I'm being overly melodramatic. Sharing my thoughts and feelings with those of you on RTF who may understand how I feel has been one of the best therapies I've had the past few days. I can't thank you enough for all the prayer and support you've provided! Please continue to keep us in your prayers, thanking God for all he's done so far and asking if he can help Remi regain good health.

Swack


----------



## boobala (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Swack - catching up on your girls here on RTF.

God has already worked miracles on Tess, Q, and Dart. Let's all pray that God works another miracle and brings Remi home healthy.

Susan


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw this thread. How awful that a human being can harbor such meanness. It sounds like your girl still has a fighting chance. We will all hold this thought for you. Come on girl, your friends need you!


----------



## Flatwalk09 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hope for the best and we all continue to pray for them, especially Remi.


----------



## pam and pilot (Mar 1, 2015)

Prayers for all of you Jeff. Glad Tess, Q and Dart are home. Praying for Remi's full recovery.

Pam


----------



## BobOwens (Jul 30, 2011)

Man that is terrible, doesn't make sense why someone would do that. My best to you and your dogs.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh what great news, praise to your Veterinarian team for care and control. Q coming home too! 3better one to go.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to read such good updates. Still praying for your kids!


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

Praying for all your dogs!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 10 PM EST Sunday*

I brought Q home this evening. She was ready for a belly rub! Tess was in heat when I took them in. Now I've got a trio of hot bitches! Q and Remi both came in season at Purdue! It was about time for this, but I'm wondering if round-the-clock care and the long day lighting may have been a factor in prompting their estrus. Or perhaps it was the three day bender they were on! I've heard that alcohol can help get girls in the mood (not that I know anything about those things!).

I have a correction on the information from the last update. It wasn't that Remi wasn't making enough urine after being taken off of IV fluids; it was that she was producing more output than she had input. They we concerned that she might get dehydrated which would put an added strain on her kidneys, so they put her back on IV fluids for support. I got the incorrect interpretation of the situation from my wonderful wife who took the message from Sarah, the vet student, who said that Remi wasn't producing urine like they'd like her to (or something along those lines). My wife thought that meant not enough, when in reality it meant too much. Some of you vets may have caught that inconsistency.

Remi will remain at Purdue at least until tomorrow. They will wean her off of IV fluids again and monitor her urine output and perform the usual urinalysis and blood tests. They are also going to perform an ultrasound of her kidneys to assess their condition and to serve as a baseline for future comparison. Today's urinalysis revealed no more casts, which is good news, and her blood work remains normal.

I asked the lead vet, Dr. Ilie, what were her odds of coming out of this without chronic kidney disease. Of course she wouldn't give me odds, but she did say that they've beaten the odds so far and that every time something looked like it might go wrong things turned around. I think that's evidence of strong healthy vigorous dogs and the power of prayer. I don't remember which of you suggested that a big factor in the dog's favor was they were in good condition to start with. I've given that comment some thought and I think it has merit. Just one more reason to feed our dogs the best nutrition we can and to keep them in top physical condition.

I'm taking Tess and Dart in to my regular vet tomorrow for follow-up blood analysis. Q will go in on Tuesday. Assuming Remi comes home tomorrow she will go in for blood-work on Wednesday. Next week we'll repeat that schedule. I'm not sure if my vet will put up a sign to reserve a parking place for me . . . or if he'll build a new wing to the clinic in my name! He may be able to afford to do that before this is done!

I got to visit with Remi before I left Purdue. I got my face well licked! I hope it was as good for her health as it was for mine!!! 

Thanks to you all for your prayers and concern. I think you've all been a big part of Orion Labradors health care team. Keep up the great work!

Swack


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

glad to read the update and prayers will continue to come.


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

great news! Will continue praying for your pack!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

What great news Swack!

I hope that all comes back to complete normal. 

I also hope the Fish and Game/DNR folks can help get some resolution on the other part.

It amazes me that it is legal, in any state, in any fashion to put out poison for predators. It's crazy!


----------



## pam and pilot (Mar 1, 2015)

Good news so far Jeff. Prayers continue for all of the Orion Labradors, and of course, you and your wife. 

Pam


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Swack said:


> I got to visit with Remi before I left Purdue. I got my face well licked! I hope it was as good for her health as it was for mine!!!


So can the RTF family can also consider them virtual kisses from Remi, too?  

Glad to see all the good news, I pray it continues and you'll be able to bring Remi home soon!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a great start to my Monday morning! Continued well wishes for your girls.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Continued prayers for all 4... So glad to hear the updates


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome news! Continued prayers!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 10 PM Monday; Remi's Home!*

I brought Remi home this evening! All four dogs have returned to my care. Outwardly, they seem to be in good health and good spirits. They have good appetites and energy levels.

Remi's BUN values spiked again today after being taken off IV fluid support. When she was on IV fluids her BUN was at 10; once off they increased to 19, which is still within the normal range, but such a marked increase is concerning. I always valued the dense coat Remi had on her underbelly; a very good trait for a Lab whose ancestors were bred to swim in the North Atlantic. Unfortunately she lost it today. It was shaven for the ultrasound of her kidneys and urinary tract, which were found to have normal morphology. 

Tess and Dart went to our local vet this AM for a blood draw and urine sample. I guess yellow snow is a poor substitute for a urine sample, so I had to shovel the driveway of 10" of fresh snow that fell on Sunday in order to make a spot they could squat where their butt's were above snow level! I made a nifty pee catcher. I think I'm going to get lots of practice with it. I never trained my dogs to pee on lead. They'll walk at heel if I walk; sit if I stop, but won't squat if I squat! Is there a training program for peeing in a cup? Force Pee instead of Force Fetch? Or maybe the single pee instead of the double T? 

Results from Tess and Dart's blood tests indicated that Dart's BUN was slightly above the normal range and Tess's creatinine was just 0.1 above the normal range. Urinalysis results were sent out-of-house for special analysis and are pending. I hope to get results tomorrow when I take Q in for her testing.

The vets at Purdue said they've done all they can do therapeutically to counter the acute phase of ethylene glycol toxicity. After the insult of the poison, three days of ethanol therapy, and the extra fluids they received to help flush out the toxins and assist the kidneys it may take a bit of time for the dog's systems to find equilibrium. Now it's up to the dogs and time to determine their future.

I'll continue to update as test results and other news warrants. I hope you're not growing weary of this. I am. I'd like to wake up now.

Swack


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

It all sounds very promising. I check RTF several times a day for your updates- don't stop now!


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Absolutely! Please keep us all posted. Did the vets put them on any special diets? Back in the day folks with poor renal function were put on lower protein diets. Just curious.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Jeff, I think if you stopped posting updates, you would be hunted down, strapped to your chair in front of your computer and not allowed food or water or bathroom breaks until you DID post updates!!

Please keep us informed. We all are hoping and praying for a complete recovery for Q, Dart, Tess and Remi!!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Does my heart good to see what you have said so far on your dogs.  
I will keep faith in your vet. 
Positive thoughts big time to you.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

No, we are not getting weary of this story. We are behind you & your dogs for support & prayers. Continued fast recovery & take care!


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Such great news for recovery, prayers are going up! keep us posted please


----------



## boobala (Apr 1, 2013)

So glad to hear all of your girls are home, Swack!

Please keep us posted on your girls. How is Remi doing?

BTW, it's much easier to get a pee sample from a male!!

Susan


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

How's Remi?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your unwavering support!

Remi seems to be in generally good spirits, but she may be a little less energetic than normal. I'm hoping that returning to her normal routine will bring her back to normal.

There were no special requirements upon the dog's release. Normal diet and let them go at their own pace. With all of the things I have to worry about you'd think a special diet would be the least of them, but it really bothers me thinking about the prospect of having to feed my dogs the sludge they put into those prescription diets! Recently I started reading Jean Dodds' new book _Canine Nutrigenomics; The New Science of Feeding Your Dog for Optimum Health_. It includes advice on feeding to help combat different diseases and ailments. There's a section on feeding dogs with kidney disease. If my dogs do end up with some level of kidney dysfunction and the vets recommend putting one (or all) of them on a prescription dog food, I'll likely try the real food diet Dr. Dodds recommends instead. 

I'm getting ready to take Q in for her blood draw. I had no issues getting a urine sample from her this morning. 

Still praying that all will be returned to vibrant health, but concerned at the prospect of losing Remi's services as my future brood bitch. I'm going to contact the reproductive specialist at Purdue today for information on advanced canine reproductive technologies. Remi just came into heat while at Purdue. There's no guarantee that her health will be good enough to be a mama or even if she'll be around for another estrus cycle. Therefore, I'd like to know if it might be possible to harvest her ova, freeze them, fertilize them in-vitro, and implant them in a surrogate mother in the future. Perhaps if Tess is able to carry a litter, but Remi isn't, Tess could whelp her own grand-puppies! I don't know the possibility of pursuing this course of action, both in terms of the technology and cost. I'm taking a pretty hefty hit in the pocket with treatment and the serial blood-draws/urinalysis (x4), but I have only a week or so to explore this possibility. It doesn't cost anything to ask and it may be a viable way to insure I haven't lost the line I've worked so long to establish.

Gotta Go!

Swack


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Swack, good luck.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

If anyone has wearied of your updates they can stop reading. I'm sure most of us would be concerned if you stopped posting updates.


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been reading this a few times a day. So scary!

I am glad you can find humor with the pee catcher  Maybe something to patent in the future.

Hope things continue on the mend.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Hang in there Swack. I hope you get some positive answers. If you are on Facebook, maybe this is a good question to pose to folks on one of the repro lists to see if anyone has ever dealt w/ breeding post kidney damage. Certainly someone has to have had some experience. Maybe contact Dr Hutchison in OH??? Anne


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 1 PM EST Tuesday*

Results from Q's blood test from this morning revealed all values are within normal ranges! Praise God! She was the last of the dogs to get treatment after the poisoning and was the one I would have expected to be in the worst situation. However, I don't know exactly when each dog first got into the poison and time from exposure to treatment is the most important variable.

I also got the results from Tess and Dart's urinalysis and they were both normal. Good news all around today! Remi goes in for her blood draw and urinalysis tomorrow. I hope the good news keeps on coming!

Thanks again for your prays and support! I'm not sure how we would have gotten through these past few days without it!

Swack


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

That is awesome news. Continued prayers that all will be fine.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad to here this.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great news!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Excellent news! And kudos to you for recognizing something wasn't right and getting them to the vet pronto fast. IF it weren't for your quick thinking and reacting things could have been a heck of a lot worse!


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

Great news! Still praying am holding my breath every time I read an update.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome news


----------



## boobala (Apr 1, 2013)

Fantastic, Swack! God is answering prayers.

Susan


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Swack said:


> Spring, if you mean feral hogs, none in our area. If you mean hog FARMS there are plenty, but nearly all are confinement operations.
> 
> Swack



The reason I asked, is that I've heard of landowners intentionally leaving out anti-freeze for the purpose of killing feral hogs. Lots of these guys are desparate to find a way to battle them. 

Wish your pups the very best.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

That is good news indeed.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Best wishes for your crew. I went to look at a deer lease years ago and owner warned me that they had poisen bait out for coyote, and be carfulle if we bring dogs. Not sure if its leagle or not but they would post signs


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update 6 PM Wednesday*

Remi went to the vet this AM for blood tests and urinalysis. She acted like herself this morning, wanting to roughhouse with Tess. I'm glad to see her energy levels return to normal. All of her blood values today were within the normal range, although her BUN and creatinine were both "high normal". While at Purdue on IV fluid support her BUN value was 10. Once taken off of IV fluids it rose to 19. This morning it was 21. The top end of Normal is 25. So, while I have little room to complain (considering where we started a week ago and especially considering the progress we've made) I'm still very concerned about the trend line toward higher values and also very concerned about all of the dog's long term prognoses.

Q's urinalysis results came in today and they were normal. They tested Remi's urine for specific gravity and it was good (10.50). Results of her complete urinalysis will be back tomorrow. I'll let you know the results.

I won't be taking dog's back for further testing until Monday - Wednesday next week, unless one of the dog's takes a turn for the worse. After tomorrow's update for Remi's urinalysis results I may not post for a week, condensing all of the dog's test results into one post a week from tomorrow, unless of course there are new developments. 

I appreciate all of your concern, prayer, and support on behalf of my dogs and myself. The RTF community has helped get us this far. We still have a long way to go with testing scheduled into May, with the possibility of more depending on the condition of each dog over that period. In the mean time I need to try to get back into some kind of a normal routine. I think the dogs would like to get back to work as well, but I have to reconsider the rules. This has been a kind of 9/11 for us. The world will never be the same. We lost our innocence and trust in the safety of the world. From now on I will have one or maybe two dogs out at a time while I work with greater restriction in their free movement. It may take a bit for them to understand the new standards and it may reduce my work efficiency during the adjustment period, but it must be done. In fact, it may pay dividends in the uplands this fall as they may be less inclined to push the edge of gun range while on hot scent.

I'll post Remi's urinalysis results tomorrow. Until then take care and love your dogs. That's next on _my_ agenda!

Swack


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

God Bless, Swack.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

We appreciate all the updates. Take care and God bless.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Very happy and glad to read your latest update. Well wishes and good thoughts sent your way

Chuck


----------



## pam and pilot (Mar 1, 2015)

Good news all the girls are home. It's so sad when our trust is shattered. Keep the faith Jeff.

pam and Pilot


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated. Good to hear they are steadily improving and getting back to normal.

lesa c


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated with their progress. Glad everything is improving, hope it continues.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Remi's results from the urinalysis were normal. That concludes the dog's first round of tests after their release from Purdue's small animal clinic. To summarize, all test results were normal except for Dart's BUN which was above the normal range, and Tess's creatinine which was also above normal, but only by 0.1. Remi's BUN and creatinine were in the "high normal" range, with concerns over the upward trend. Compared to where things stood a week ago when I first posted about their situation we've come a long way in the right direction. Time and additional tests will determine whether we will emerge from this episode without lasting damage to the dogs.

I received a reply from Dr. Augustine Peter, the Veterinary Theriogenologist at Purdue. ( I hope I spelled that right! Spell check doesn't recognize that word.) To paraphrase Rush, that's the reproductive specialist for those of you in Rio Linda! I asked Dr. Peter the following questions:

_Would it be possible to harvest ova from Remi this cycle, freeze them, and if necessary to fertilize them and implant them in a surrogate bitch sometime in the future? If so, where could I have the ova harvested and frozen? How much stress would such a procedure present to Remi? How costly might such a procedure be?

_His reply to these questions indicated that such technologies don't currently exist. He went on to state the following:

 I am afraid that we have to go only by the GOD created way for dogs.

He also sent a copy of a European paper published in 2000 entitled: _Current progress on assisted reproduction in dogs and cats: in vitro embryo production, _which is about the state of ART (Assisted Reproductive Technologies). As you breeders probably know, dogs are a bit different in their reproductive biology when compared to other carnivores/mammals. Those differences make it difficult to successfully apply technologies developed for other species to canines. Currently the main use of ART's with canines and felines is in trying to preserve genetic diversity in endangered wild species. There hasn't been much demand for ART's for use in companion animals to this point. I didn't know if those technologies were a potential option to insure I could retain Remi's genes in my breeding program in the event of a poor outcome, but I thought it was an option worth exploring. It now seems we must rely on the dog's strong constitutions to fend off the insults of recent events and upon God's grace for their health and healing.

I plan to post in a week or so with the results of the next round of tests, unless there are developments before that which warrant a post. Thanks again for your prayers and support! Please continue to pray for my dog's return to perfect vibrant health.

Thanks for your support and understanding in our time of need!

Swack


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Linda S (Mar 15, 2014)

Such good news!! Prayers for full healing.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update March 14*

Here's the update I promised on the results of the dog's second round of post-release testing. I requested my local vet send me the test results for my records, as well as for the accuracy of this report. Unfortunately, they haven't arrived yet, so this is from memory. With four dogs to keep track of and now the second round of testing the details may have become a bit jumbled in my mind, but I'll do the best I can to relate the test results.

*Dart:* Dart's BUN remained slightly above the normal range, but was down from the first week's level. Her creatinine had remained in the normal range and was lower than in week one, which is encouraging. The vet said she places more weight on the creatinine levels than BUN, so that too is encouraging. As I recall, her urinalysis was mostly normal with a minor exception that her urine pH was high (8). Not sure of the significance.

*Tess:* I believe Tess's blood tests were all within the normal range, though her BUN was toward the high end of normal (22). Her urinalysis revealed an anomaly or two. There were struvite crystals in her urine. These are different from the calcium oxalate crystals that result from the metabolism of the ethylene glycol and can be associated with kidney/bladder stones. I'm not sure of the implications of these crystals in a single urine test or whether this may be related to kidney damage. Tess also had some protein in her urine. At this point it seems like the creatinine and BUN levels are the most important indicators of kidney function and therefore are the ones I'm focused most intently upon. If these urine anomalies remain at the next check, I'll be sure to inquire as to their significance. 

*Quattro:* Q is the eldest and was the dog who got to treatment last. She was also the one with the most calcium oxalate crystals in her urine following the poisoning. However, she seems to be having as good an outcome as the rest. I don't recall any anomalies in her tests, though it's becoming hard to keep everything straight. I'll be glad to receive hard copies of the test results to review!

*Remi:* Remi's BUN remained in the normal range, but continued to creep slightly higher from 21 last week to 22 this week. However, her value is the same as Tess's, so I'm not convinced that it is reason for concern. Remi also had a trace of protein in her urine and the specific gravity of her urine was high, likely indicating that she was somewhat dehydrated. This is probably due to a couple of factors. My dogs like to eat ice and snow for their hydration in the winter, but the recent thaw has eliminated most of that water source. Also, Remi has been staying in the house this week because she had been licking her foreleg where they shaved it to put in an IV. I don't know whether the clippers irritated her skin, if it was sore from the IV, or if the fur growing back caused it to itch, but she was beginning to develop a lick granuloma. The vet suggested an E-collar (Elizabethan, not Tri-Tronics!) which doesn't work well with the swinging door and dog house in her outdoors kennel. So, Remi is getting house privileges! She's been really good, but on a different schedule which may affect her normal drinking routine.

Ironically this month's issue of _The Whole Dog Journal_ had an article on blood tests for dogs. In the article they say that there can be variations in blood test results depending on the breed of dog, his age, and his diet. They state: _"Raw-fed dogs can have several lab values that differ from those fed cereal kibbles - for example, BUN and red blood cell parameters, . . . The BUN can be high with a normal creatinine if the animal is still digesting and clearing urea protein nitrogen from the bowel - this is often misread by vet clinics as indicating renal disease." _Remi isn't fed a raw diet, but the Orijen 6 fish she's eating is much higher in animal protein than most cereal grain based foods, so I wonder if the high BUN's are due to feeding an hour or two before testing. In two weeks at the next test I'm going to take them before I feed them so we will have a fasting blood sample (with my vet's blessing). I'll be interested to see how the results may differ.

We seem to be doing as well as can be expected considering where we were a couple of weeks ago. Next tests in two weeks. I'll post an update at that time. In the mean time the dogs are acting normally and with the break in the weather I've begun some spring training. Thanks again to all of you for your continued prayer and support!

Swack


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Great to hear, Jeff.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Very happy that you have good news on your dogs and it was very kind of you to share it!


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Great news.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

This is truly great news.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Continued prayers!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Excellent news! Any progress on finding the [email protected]%$# that set out the poison?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Sharon Potter said:


> Excellent news! Any progress on finding the [email protected]%$# that set out the poison?


Still waiting on the CO to conclude his investigation.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

WTF! That's terrible news. Good vibes coming from Alaska! Hope they pull through 🐶


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, my... what encouraging news. I don't know veterinary stuff, but I can endorse what you have read and been told about BUN to creatinine ratios. BUN is the result of protein break down. People eat protein, and that's one source. But they are also always remodeling their own muscle mass. A big gym-inhabiting muscle-bound, athletic male, has much higher BUN levels than a healthy moderately built female (for example), but they both should have approximately the same creatinine levels if they both have healthy kidneys.

By contrast, a wasted little-old lady who is essentially malnourished from living on "tea and toast", will have very, very low BUN and normal creatinine levels because they are not eating protein and have little muscle mass to turn over.

I have often wondered if our highly athletic, muscular retrievers run higher BUN to creatinine ratios. I suspect they do especially during stretches of intense training/trialing/hunting.

In any event, excellent news. Thank you so much for the updates.


----------



## birddawg (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow. What a read. Scary stuff. I'm glad to hear it looks like things are looking up for you and your dogs.

I have heard of landowners/hunt club members soaking sponges in bacon grease to kill coyotes. I think this is just as bad as poison. I wanted to share that in case anyone ever has a similar issue to Swack and cant figure out why their dog is sick.


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

In NV we know how to downsize the coyote population AND protect our dogs...

http://www.rgj.com/story/news/2014/12/26/local-coyote-hunt-draws-controversy/20918965/ 

I like the reaction of the animal rights person.

_"This is really just killing for entertainment," said Gina Griesen, president of Nevada Votes for Animals. _

Duh, well yeah.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Update March 27, 2015*

In the interest of simplicity and brevity I'm going to give a brief synopsis of this week's test results. All four of my dog's creatinine & BUN values remain within the normal range. There were no test values that were of concern to my veterinarian.

This is the best news I could hope for. We're now four weeks post-poisoning and the dogs have acted well since they were released from treatment. I'm thankful for their survival and apparent good health. I'm proceeding with training and plan for a couple of HT's for the youngsters next month. As long as there are no setbacks I plan on a litter of puppies from Remi next spring.

In spite of the good news, I'm not able to proclaim the dogs were unscathed. There's no way to determine if they sustained some kidney damage or to what degree, as the test results could remain in the normal range with much less than 100% kidney function. I must have faith that all is well and go on, hoping that all of the dogs will remain in good health. 

Purdue recommends two more rounds of testing. The next tests will be in three weeks and the final round four weeks later. I think my vet doesn't expect to find any problems, but doesn't seem to want to go against PU's plan. I don't have a problem with testing to insure that all are well.

Thanks again for your prayers and support!

Swack


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

That is great news.

I know you mentioned earlier that you could not talk about the investigation. If/when they catch the SOB who did this and you are able to talk about the case, please update us on that as well. Here's hoping they can prosecute his sorry arse and you can go after civil damages.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

HuntinDawg said:


> That is great news.
> 
> I know you mentioned earlier that you could not talk about the investigation. If/when they catch the SOB who did this and you are able to talk about the case, please update us on that as well. Here's hoping they can prosecute his sorry arse and you can go after civil damages.


What he said.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great news! Oh what a story to follow. Prayers for continued health.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

*Final Update May 27, 2015*

The dogs have had two more rounds of testing since I last posted. There has only been one test result of concern during that series of tests; Dart's BUN was elevated on her April 13 test, but it was back within the normal range on May 11. No other test results seem to be of concern to my vets.

The dogs all act as if nothing happened and have acted that way pretty much since they were released from treatment. I'm going to continue as if all is well, in spite of my concerns for the long term. There never have been any guarantees for the future, so I guess we're back to normal.

As insurance against the unknown I plan to breed Remi this fall rather than wait until next spring. Assuming all goes well I may also breed her mother Tess next spring. In the mean time I'll be getting Remi's elbows x-rayed soon; she turned two years of age last Sunday. I will also get her eyes re-examined and genetic testing done. She's clear by parentage of EIC, CNM, and PRA, but I want to get her own clearance numbers. I'll also get RD/OSD testing done and I plan to continue her training and get her HR title this fall. She's a special dog and I hope to have her and the rest for many years to come.

We seem to have dodged a high caliber bullet. When something like this happens it helps to put things in perspective. Hug your dogs and keep them safe!

Swack

P.S. Here's a couple of recent photos of Remi at this spring's HHRC Hunt Test.


----------



## steveMO (Nov 26, 2011)

RJG said:


> I was horrified to read your post - can't even imagine how frightening this has been. I am so glad to read that your girls are improving and will pray that they return home soon with no long term effects.
> 
> Chris's post was a sobering statement of the way things are these days. We really must be vigilant.


Yes. What a terrifying experience. Genuine best wishes to all. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Jeff

great news for your family there.

Optigen is having their discount days.

http://www.optigen.com/index.html

some good savings there.

Pattie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Swack,
AWESOME NEWS ME LAD! Continued prayers for ye Labs.

Faugh a Ballagh,
Irishwhistler


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

Good for you and the kids !!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Did they ever determine who put out the antifreeze?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

HuntinDawg said:


> Did they ever determine who put out the antifreeze?


The investigation is ongoing. 

Swack


----------



## Nate3222 (May 6, 2014)

Awful, Hope all turns out well


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome news!!!


----------

